# Burger Gone Wild



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I grilled some venison burgers last night. I added, bacon , egg, cheese and Vidalia onion to mine.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks great Paymaster.=) I'm about to start firing mine up pretty soon. Garden is looking great back there too.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmmm looks good!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

More people need to start putting fried eggs on burgers. Looks great!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

